# Scadenza tinte capelli



## Marjanna (6 Aprile 2022)

Leggo in rete che ogni prodotto ha una data di scadenza scritta e che è scritta nel prodotto.

_Casting Crème Gloss L'Oréal Paris_, dov'è la data?
Ho un colore imbucato nell'armadio da parecchio. Chiuso confezionato.
Non lo userò più perchè ho cambiato colore. Lo butto o posso regalarlo? 
(Ovviamente facendo presente che non è nuovo, solo non vorrei che poi rendo calva una persona)


----------



## omicron (6 Aprile 2022)

I cosmetici di solito hanno il disegno con la confezione aperta con il termine entro il quale usarlo


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Leggo in rete che ogni prodotto ha una data di scadenza scritta e che è scritta nel prodotto.
> 
> _Casting Crème Gloss L'Oréal Paris_, dov'è la data?
> Ho un colore imbucato nell'armadio da parecchio. Chiuso confezionato.
> ...


Io avevo comprato proprio quel tipo. 
Poi non l’ho usato. L’ho regalato ed è piaciuto. Sicuramente lo avevo da tanto.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> I cosmetici di solito hanno il disegno con la confezione aperta con il termine entro il quale usarlo


Ho guardato. Non vedo nessun disegno con confezione aperta.


----------



## omicron (6 Aprile 2022)




----------



## omicron (6 Aprile 2022)

Una volta aperta dura addirittura 12 mesi


----------



## Marjanna (6 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io avevo comprato proprio quel tipo.
> Poi non l’ho usato. L’ho regalato ed è piaciuto. Sicuramente lo avevo da tanto.


Quanto più o meno?



omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 10144


Grazie Omicron. 
L'immagine con il flacone aperto e 12 M (come quella nella tua foto di esempio) è stampata solo nel retro del "balsamo" (la  _Crème Gloss_ da usare al momento del lavaggio).
Nel colore e latte rivelatore non è indicato nulla. Controllati anche confezione e foglio illustrativo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quanto più o meno?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io... ?
Anni


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Leggo in rete che ogni prodotto ha una data di scadenza scritta e che è scritta nel prodotto.
> 
> _Casting Crème Gloss L'Oréal Paris_, dov'è la data?
> Ho un colore imbucato nell'armadio da parecchio. Chiuso confezionato.
> ...


Se parecchio significa 10 anni butta. Se sono due anni, si riutilizza. Anche se una volta mi capitò di doverne buttare via uno, causa crema all'evidenza ossidata. Appena acquistato al supermercato, fa te   
Poi mi trovavo gran bene con la tinta di Prevost (che ha pure un balsamo super) e il mio biondo chiaro ovviamente non lo trovo più


----------



## Marjanna (6 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io... ?
> Anni


Quindi la persona a cui l'hai data è non diventata calva e non le sono venute reazioni strane...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quindi la persona a cui l'hai data è non diventata calva e non le sono venute reazioni strane...


No. Stava benissimo.
Molto meglio che con la tinta rossastra  che usava normalmente.


----------



## omicron (6 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quanto più o meno?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io ho fatto la foto alla scatola


----------



## Tachipirina (6 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Leggo in rete che ogni prodotto ha una data di scadenza scritta e che è scritta nel prodotto.
> 
> _Casting Crème Gloss L'Oréal Paris_, dov'è la data?
> Ho un colore imbucato nell'armadio da parecchio. Chiuso confezionato.
> ...


SI , e io lo regalerei alla mia vicina che mi sta sulle balle 

Scherzi a parte io non mi fiderei , lo butterei , poi  da quanto tempo è lì anni? mesi? 
se mesi non credo sia tanto pericoloso, visto la filiera produzione/magazzino/spedizione/distribuzione/vendita 
se anni secondo me è  troppo...

(se lo butti fammi sapere c'è sempre la mia vicina, poi ti mando la foto)


----------



## Marjanna (6 Aprile 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se parecchio significa 10 anni butta. Se sono due anni, si riutilizza. Anche se una volta mi capitò di doverne buttare via uno, causa crema all'evidenza ossidata. Appena acquistato al supermercato, fa te
> Poi mi trovavo gran bene con la tinta di Prevost (che ha pure un balsamo super) e il mio biondo chiaro ovviamente non lo trovo più


No, non sono 10 anni. 4 si a occhio, perchè l'avevo presa prima della pandemia.
Ho deciso di schiarire i capelli in seguito, ma l'ho tenuto conoscendo i miei cambi di luna. Invece alla fine questo colore non mi dispiace e non credo proprio tornerò a scurirli.
Se vado dalla parrucchiera lascio fare a loro, hanno il colore registrato in computer e al limite variano tra vari mix, ma alla fine la frangia so tagliarla da sola (e pure dalla parrucchiera in anni ne ho beccata solo una che capiva come la volevo io), e per ora la ricrescita riesco a gestirla (per un po') con i colori fai da te. Non mi ricordo le marche che uso. A volte guardo le offerte, a volte può essere da erboristeria. Sui colori cambiando marche non ci si capisce niente, quello che si vede nella scatola non fa fede. Ad ogni modo prendo dei biondi, ma non sono bionda, il colore è un castano, a volte più miele, a volte più cenere, a lune...


----------



## Marjanna (6 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> SI , e io lo regalerei alla mia vicina che mi sta sulle balle
> 
> Scherzi a parte io non mi fiderei , lo butterei , poi  da quanto tempo è lì anni? mesi?
> se mesi non credo sia tanto pericoloso, visto la filiera produzione/magazzino/spedizione/distribuzione/vendita
> ...


4 circa, non mi ricordo di preciso.
Di solito le cose le uso, però non sono fiscale nel buttare dopo X tempo.
Anche con i trucchi (che uso io non regalo) so che c'è chi li butta dopo 6 mesi. Io li uso finchè li finisco.
Mascara ne ho 3 (uno Dolomia, due Bionike), ognuno diverso. Uno sicuro ce l'ho da qualche anno.
Chiaramente se sento che qualcosa mi irrita o inizia ad avere un odore strano lo butto. Ma per dirti so che in estate quando è tanto caldo si sente di più l'odore del mascara quando lo estrai dalla confezione.

So che le ragazze giovani sono più informate di me, o meglio io seguo molto poco le cose "beauty", ho anche provato ad ascoltare qualche video di beauty guru o come le chiamano però mi rompo. C'è un outlet di una marca famosa vicino dove vivo, una marca che tiene un poco di tutto (di varie marche, non una marca produttrice), da cose per la casa, a vestiti, a trucchi. Tutto è scontato e nel periodo dei saldi ulteriormente scontato. Per questo mi pongo domande se veramente certe cose con il tempo siano tossiche. Penso tante cose, prodotti che noi usiamo, rimangono in magazzini per parecchio tempo. Ma forse sono poco informata, per questo vi ho chiesto un parere.

Farei ben presente che ho il prodotto da 4 anni, poi eventualmente si può buttare. Però se è qualcosa che passa per essere offensivo no allora, butto e via.


----------



## Tachipirina (6 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> 4 circa, non mi ricordo di preciso.
> Di solito le cose le uso, però non sono fiscale nel buttare dopo X tempo.
> Anche con i trucchi (che uso io non regalo) so che c'è chi li butta dopo 6 mesi. Io li uso finchè li finisco.
> Mascara ne ho 3 (uno Dolomia, due Bionike), ognuno diverso. Uno sicuro ce l'ho da qualche anno.
> ...


anche io sono poco informata in questo genere di prodotti , nel neretto la dici tutta a mio parere, io non mi fido molto ci sono troppi componenti chimici, poi mi posso sbagliare eh

magari la mia parrucchiera mi rifila il colore di due anni fa tenuto nel retro e io non lo ...


----------



## Marjanna (6 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> anche io sono poco informata in questo genere di prodotti , nel neretto la dici tutta a mio parere, io non mi fido molto ci sono troppi componenti chimici, poi mi posso sbagliare eh
> 
> magari la mia parrucchiera mi rifila il colore di due anni fa tenuto nel retro e io non lo ...


Io una volta sono andata da una parrucchiera che non conoscevo (non cinese), e il colore che mi aveva messo in testa mi bruciava, e anche l'odore era proprio insopportabile.
Quella dove vado ora, mi dice che i prodotti da supermercato sono feccia, e mi propone i suoi eventualmente se voglio fare il colore a casa. Ovviamente costano 4/6 volte in più rispetto a quelli da supermercato. Ed è tutta roba chimica.
Un altro ancora da cui andavo, bravissimo, l'ho cambiato perchè ogni volta alla cassa era un martirio, capito che vuole vendere ma troppo rompicassi.
L'aspetto commerciale non aiuta a capire.


----------



## Tachipirina (6 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io una volta sono andata da una parrucchiera che non conoscevo (non cinese), e il colore che mi aveva messo in testa mi bruciava, e anche l'odore era proprio insopportabile.
> Quella dove vado ora, mi dice che i prodotti da supermercato sono feccia, e mi propone i suoi eventualmente se voglio fare il colore a casa. Ovviamente costano 4/6 volte in più rispetto a quelli da supermercato. Ed è tutta roba chimica.
> L'aspetto commerciale non aiuta a capire.


anche a me è capitato una tinta che bruciava e l'odore era tipo acido e  uovo marcio  e guarda un caso ero da un parrucchiera nuova per me , la mia era chiusa per ferie, li ho avuto la sensazione della tinta rimasta nel retrobottega e rifilata a me che non mi aveva mai visto.

I prodotti della parrucchiera (magari non tutte) sicuramente sono di qualità superiore al supermercato, il fatto che cerchino di venderli a prezzi superiori a noi clienti, per arrangiarci  da sole a casa , le disturba un po', ci guadagnerebbero di più con piega shampoo crema in negozio.

Qui da me trovi al minimo piega e colore senza taglio  50euro, se aggiungi taglio  almeno 20 in più, per non
non parlare della maschera o trattamento in più....allora in attimo tocchi 100 euro.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> anche a me è capitato una tinta che bruciava e l'odore era tipo acido e  uovo marcio  e guarda un caso ero da un parrucchiera nuova per me , la mia era chiusa per ferie, li ho avuto la sensazione della tinta rimasta nel retrobottega e rifilata a me che non mi aveva mai visto.
> 
> I prodotti della parrucchiera (magari non tutte) sicuramente sono di qualità superiore al supermercato, il fatto che cerchino di venderli a prezzi superiori a noi clienti, per arrangiarci  da sole a casa , le disturba un po', ci guadagnerebbero di più con piega shampoo crema in negozio.
> 
> ...


La mia taglio 21 euro (e io taglio solo le punte e la frangia), piega lunga 23 euro, maschera (o come la chiamano) 25 euro, colore 40 euro (solo attaccattura), tonalizzante 15 euro (solo zona finale del capello, o punte come vuoi chiamarle), trattamento cute 12 euro (sarebbe la crema che ti mettono se rispondi si alla domanda se ti è capitato di sentire qualche volta fastidio con il colore applicato), colpi di sole 55 euro.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2022)

Vi consiglio di seguire Beatrice Mautino su Instagram o di comprare i suoi libri.
In versione eBook sono in offerta.
Lei è biologa e spiega, ad esempio, che le tinte sono tutte “cose chimiche”, ma pure l’henné, altrimenti non darebbero il colore.
Lei spiega meglio.


----------



## Tachipirina (6 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La mia taglio 21 euro (e io taglio solo le punte e la frangia), piega lunga 23 euro, maschera (o come la chiamano) 25 euro, colore 40 euro (solo attaccattura), tonalizzante 15 euro (solo zona finale del capello, o punte come vuoi chiamarle), trattamento cute 12 euro (sarebbe la crema che ti mettono* se rispondi si alla domanda se ti è capitato di sentire qualche volta fastidio con il colore applicato*), colpi di sole 55 euro.


ma di che regione o citta sei ???   (se puoi dirlo) 
no va beh qui qualche euro in meno 

il neretto mi ha fatto proprio ridere, devi stare attenta alle risposte che dai !!


----------



## Marjanna (6 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> ma di che regione o citta sei ???   (se puoi dirlo)
> no va beh qui qualche euro in meno
> 
> il neretto mi ha fatto proprio ridere, devi stare attenta alle risposte che dai !!


Preferisco non rispondere, nord comunque.
Ad ogni modo quando ero giovane la piega non te la facevano pagare, ne tantomeno la crema, ne se ti mettevano gel o lacca. Ora paghi tutto.
Io non sono di quelle che se va dalla parrucchiera esce "nuova", quando faccio da sola il risultato è circa quello, se ci vado è perchè mi fa piacere farmi fare la "coccola".


----------



## Tachipirina (6 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Preferisco non rispondere, nord comunque.
> Ad ogni modo quando ero giovane la piega non te la facevano pagare, ne tantomeno la crema, ne se ti mettevano gel o lacca. Ora paghi tutto.
> Io non sono di quelle che se va dalla parrucchiera esce "nuova", quando faccio da sola il risultato è circa quello, se ci vado è perchè mi fa piacere farmi fare la "coccola".


anche io nord ma fuori città

vero una volta non pagavi la crema gel o lacca (la piega onestamente non ricordo)

io vado una volta al mese anche mese e mezzo. e anche io mi arrangio nella piega avendoli dritti e lunghi  (non lunghissimi) non ho particolari esigenze tranne che il colore o il ritocco colore, mi annoio da morire e non vedo l'ora di uscire da lì , per me non è una coccola è una penitenza


----------



## Marjanna (6 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> anche io nord ma fuori città
> 
> vero una volta non pagavi la crema gel o lacca (la piega onestamente non ricordo)
> 
> io vado una volta al mese anche mese e mezzo. e anche io mi arrangio nella piega avendoli dritti e lunghi  (non lunghissimi) non ho particolari esigenze tranne che il colore o il ritocco colore, mi annoio da morire e non vedo l'ora di uscire da lì , per me non è una coccola è una penitenza


si anche per me era così, le ultime volte ero talmente stanca che ci manca poco gli dormo lì


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> anche io nord ma fuori città
> 
> vero *una volta non pagavi la crema* gel o lacca (la piega onestamente non ricordo)
> 
> io vado una volta al mese anche mese e mezzo. e anche io mi arrangio nella piega avendoli dritti e lunghi  (non lunghissimi) non ho particolari esigenze tranne che il colore o il ritocco colore, mi annoio da morire e non vedo l'ora di uscire da lì , per me non è una coccola è una penitenza


Quando? Prima della guerra? 
A Milano si è sempre pagato.


----------



## Tachipirina (6 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando? Prima della guerra?
> A Milano si è sempre pagato.


era compreso nel prezzo taglio piega  e ancora non mettevano il cartello fuori con specifiche
anni 80 e primi 90
io non sono a Milano, sono in provincia e in altra città


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> era compreso nel prezzo taglio piega  e ancora non mettevano il cartello fuori con specifiche
> anni 80 e primi 90
> io non sono a Milano, sono in provincia e in altra città


Si sono allineati anche in provincia.


----------



## Tachipirina (6 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si sono allineati anche in provincia.


adesso assolutamente si


----------



## Marjanna (6 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si sono allineati anche in provincia.


Ma anche da me era così anni 80, 90, poi non mi son segnata esattamente l'anno di quando è cambiato.
Io potevo scegliere se fare colore, taglio ect. ma la piega era inclusa.
Se dicessi no piega com'è? Mi alzo ed esco con l'asciugamano in testa?
So che è un servizio che viene svolto, ovviamente. Ma so che sono esisti anni in cui non si pagava.

Per quanto riguarda il gel se pensi a certi tagli anni 80, fai te le bocce di gel che andavano usate. Mia madre invece essendo di altra generazione ancora, si faceva irrorare di lacca. Anche a casa, lei non ha mai usato la lacca, ci faceva i suffumigi con la lacca da quanta ne usava.


----------



## omicron (7 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma anche da me era così anni 80, 90, poi non mi son segnata esattamente l'anno di quando è cambiato.
> Io potevo scegliere se fare colore, taglio ect. ma la piega era inclusa.
> Se dicessi no piega com'è? Mi alzo ed esco con l'asciugamano in testa?
> So che è un servizio che viene svolto, ovviamente. Ma so che sono esisti anni in cui non si pagava.
> ...


Mia suocera  ha i capelli incollato dalla lacca 
Comunque io non ricordo mai quanto spendo dalla parrucchiera 
Anche perché Non ci vado spesso
Non capisco come facciate a ricordare tutti i prezzi


----------



## Foglia (7 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> No, non sono 10 anni. 4 si a occhio, perchè l'avevo presa prima della pandemia.
> Ho deciso di schiarire i capelli in seguito, ma l'ho tenuto conoscendo i miei cambi di luna. Invece alla fine questo colore non mi dispiace e non credo proprio tornerò a scurirli.
> Se vado dalla parrucchiera lascio fare a loro, hanno il colore registrato in computer e al limite variano tra vari mix, ma alla fine la frangia so tagliarla da sola (e pure dalla parrucchiera in anni ne ho beccata solo una che capiva come la volevo io), e per ora la ricrescita riesco a gestirla (per un po') con i colori fai da te. Non mi ricordo le marche che uso. A volte guardo le offerte, a volte può essere da erboristeria. Sui colori cambiando marche non ci si capisce niente, quello che si vede nella scatola non fa fede. Ad ogni modo prendo dei biondi, ma non sono bionda, il colore è un castano, a volte più miele, a volte più cenere, a lune...


4 anni? Regalala,  e magari avvisa che è lì da un po', comunque se la confezione è integra non vedo grandi problemi, caso mai appunto dici di dare un occhio al fatto che la crema non sia ossidata, cosa che si vede facilmente  
Pure io risolvo spessissimo la questione colore con le tinte fai da te, non avendo una ricrescita visibilissima (però si vede, soprattutto in inverno   ) ne faccio una ogni due mesi, d'estate meno (ho i capelli cangianti di loro, con l'arrivo della bella stagione si schiariscono naturalmente anche quelli alla base, sicché quelli bianchi sono molto meno visibili). La differenza con il lavoro della parrucchiera ovviamente c'è, ma sta più nella precisione del risultato finale che nella qualità dei prodotti, in generale). Sicché quelle 3 volte all'anno in cui li faccio toccare.... cinesi e via, ma solo taglio. Non ho trovato differenze tangibili con la mia vecchia parrucchiera, dalla quale (anche senza colore) non uscivo mai con cifre inferiori ai 50 euro. La differenza (tangibile) la fanno certi parrucchieri (uno ce l'ho vicino a me  ) che.... scolpiscono i capelli. Esci dopo ore, dopo un sacco di soldi meno in tasca, ma in effetti allora sì che si vede un valore aggiunto. Altro valore aggiunto (ma è un salasso!) è la maschera alla cheratina. Ho i capelli che senza balsamo potrei tranquillamente cedere a un idraulico (presente la stoppa che a volte si avvolge intorno alle tubature? ), e la cheratina in effetti fa....  Prevost fa una tinta validissima anche solo per il balsamo (e appunto coi miei capelli me ne accorgo!), in ogni caso ho scoperto (già lo avevo detto) i prodotti della City Life. Non è come la maschera dal parrucchiere, ma lavorano molto bene


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> anche a me è capitato una tinta che bruciava e l'odore era tipo acido e  uovo marcio  e guarda un caso ero da un parrucchiera nuova per me , la mia era chiusa per ferie, li ho avuto la sensazione della tinta rimasta nel retrobottega e rifilata a me che non mi aveva mai visto.
> 
> I prodotti della parrucchiera (magari non tutte) sicuramente sono di qualità superiore al supermercato, il fatto che cerchino di venderli a prezzi superiori a noi clienti, per arrangiarci  da sole a casa , le disturba un po', ci guadagnerebbero di più con piega shampoo crema in negozio.
> 
> ...


Io ho trovato vicino a casa mia un negozio che vende le tinte...le stesse che usano alcuni parrucchieri...costano pochissimo... però devi miscelate tutto tu...io lo faccio ad occhio...
Acqua ossigenata e la tinta in crema...
Tutto ad occhio...
Colori bellissimi ..adesso devo provare un nuovo colore Pink lady...
Ormai tutti i colori che ho sono così...in tubetto ...
Ho anche io un paio di confezioni di tinta colore rosso da regalare...anche le mie le ho da un paio di anni...(e anche vari tubetti...tutti rosso...ormai mi ha stufato)
Potremmo metterle tutte insieme e aprire un banchetto ..


----------



## Tachipirina (7 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mia suocera  ha i capelli incollato dalla lacca
> Comunque io non ricordo mai quanto spendo dalla parrucchiera
> Anche perché Non ci vado spesso
> *Non capisco come facciate a ricordare tutti i prezzi*


lo shock per gli aumenti riporta alla mente tante cose


----------



## Marjanna (7 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mia suocera  ha i capelli incollato dalla lacca
> Comunque io non ricordo mai quanto spendo dalla parrucchiera
> Anche perché Non ci vado spesso
> Non capisco come facciate a ricordare tutti i prezzi


Me li scrivo, per quello mi ricordo.




Foglia ha detto:


> 4 anni? Regalala,  e magari avvisa che è lì da un po', comunque se la confezione è integra non vedo grandi problemi, caso mai appunto dici di dare un occhio al fatto che la crema non sia ossidata, cosa che si vede facilmente
> Pure io risolvo spessissimo la questione colore con le tinte fai da te, non avendo una ricrescita visibilissima (però si vede, soprattutto in inverno   ) ne faccio una ogni due mesi, d'estate meno (ho i capelli cangianti di loro, con l'arrivo della bella stagione si schiariscono naturalmente anche quelli alla base, sicché quelli bianchi sono molto meno visibili). La differenza con il lavoro della parrucchiera ovviamente c'è, ma sta più nella precisione del risultato finale che nella qualità dei prodotti, in generale). Sicché quelle 3 volte all'anno in cui li faccio toccare.... cinesi e via, ma solo taglio. Non ho trovato differenze tangibili con la mia vecchia parrucchiera, dalla quale (anche senza colore) non uscivo mai con cifre inferiori ai 50 euro. La differenza (tangibile) la fanno certi parrucchieri (uno ce l'ho vicino a me  ) che.... scolpiscono i capelli. Esci dopo ore, dopo un sacco di soldi meno in tasca, ma in effetti allora sì che si vede un valore aggiunto. Altro valore aggiunto (ma è un salasso!) è la maschera alla cheratina. Ho i capelli che senza balsamo potrei tranquillamente cedere a un idraulico (presente la stoppa che a volte si avvolge intorno alle tubature? ), e la cheratina in effetti fa....  Prevost fa una tinta validissima anche solo per il balsamo (e appunto coi miei capelli me ne accorgo!), in ogni caso ho scoperto (già lo avevo detto) i prodotti della City Life. Non è come la maschera dal parrucchiere, ma lavorano molto bene


Se è Provost (non Prevost) ho presente, perchè è quella che facevo a mia mamma periodo lockdown. Era pratica per usarla su di lei, perchè ha un capello medio corto, e con il pennellino prendevo bene tutti i bianchi, avendone lei tanti ovviamente per via dell'età, e devi prendere una ciotola come dalla parrucchiera per mischiare le due miscele, ma per il fai da te vado bene con i tipi di tinte con il beccuccio, non saprei proprio come fare con un pennellino.
Se la usi da sola e hai i capelli lunghi sei davvero brava.

Sui cinesi... mmm preferisco pagare italiani finchè posso.


----------



## omicron (7 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Me li scrivo, per quello mi ricordo.


ah ecco, cmq la mia parrucchiera, da quando ha passato la gestione al figlio (bono, tra l'altro), ha un prezzario ma poi fanno sempre il conto un po' a occhio


----------



## Foglia (7 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Me li scrivo, per quello mi ricordo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Provost, hai ragione! 
Udiu, brava brava no di certo, però mi trovo meglio con il pennellino 

I cinesi perché no? 
Il risultato è lo stesso (faccio praticamente "spuntare", al limite dare un minimo di forma, ma niente più), la cifra che chiedono è almeno la metà   , sono abbastanza rapidi (per me stare ore dietro al capello è una tortura) e alla fine quel risultato "in più" lo ottengo solo ad andare da parrucchieri proprio bravi bravi. In quel caso, capisco lo spendere (decisamente) di più (ma parecchio parecchio di più). Però il risultato è un altro. Ne conosco però pochissimi così: uno è vicino casa mia. Un altro stava verso Lecco , a tacere la trasferta per andare dal secondo (mai stata, ma conosco una ragazza che quando ci va il risultato è davvero strabiliante), da quell'altro (approfittando anche per una tinta e un trattamento ristrutturante) si esce con il portafoglio più alleggerito di almeno 200 eurozzi, A quel punto, spendo qualcosa sui prodotti per lavaggio e cura, faccio lo stesso taglio che alla fine mi farebbe un parrucchiere "medio", e per la tinta, se la voglio fare più accurata, ho l'amica appassionata (più che passione, lavoro) di trucco permanete, unghie, tatuaggi e trattamenti vari che (scuotendo la testa una volta perché mi ha detto che non sono riuscita a far bene i capelli dietro  ) mi ha anche detto "vieni che te la faccio io"! C'è da dire che lei di me non si fiderebbe mai  Comunque, in realtà, non son certo professional, ma non son nemmeno poi malaccio  E' che a queste cose non dedico molto tempo: per dire, questa mia amica è precisissima in tutto ciò che fa, ma io ore per le unghie non le tollero  Sto scappando (oltre che per il tatuaggio sulle labbra ) anche dalla maschera con tanto di scrub facciale e massaggio. Per molti queste son "coccole", per me (al di sopra del quarto d'ora) torture


----------



## Marjanna (7 Aprile 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Provost, hai ragione!
> Udiu, brava brava no di certo, però mi trovo meglio con il pennellino
> 
> I cinesi perché no?
> Il risultato è lo stesso (faccio praticamente "spuntare", al limite dare un minimo di forma, ma niente più), la cifra che chiedono è almeno la metà   , sono abbastanza rapidi (per me stare ore dietro al capello è una tortura) e alla fine quel risultato "in più" lo ottengo solo ad andare da parrucchieri proprio bravi bravi. In quel caso, capisco lo spendere (decisamente) di più (ma parecchio parecchio di più). Però il risultato è un altro. Ne conosco però pochissimi così: uno è vicino casa mia. Un altro stava verso Lecco , a tacere la trasferta per andare dal secondo (mai stata, ma conosco una ragazza che quando ci va il risultato è davvero strabiliante), da quell'altro (approfittando anche per una tinta e un trattamento ristrutturante) si esce con il portafoglio più alleggerito di almeno 200 eurozzi, A quel punto, spendo qualcosa sui prodotti per lavaggio e cura, faccio lo stesso taglio che alla fine mi farebbe un parrucchiere "medio", e per la tinta, se la voglio fare più accurata, ho l'amica appassionata (più che passione, lavoro) di trucco permanete, unghie, tatuaggi e trattamenti vari che (scuotendo la testa una volta perché mi ha detto che non sono riuscita a far bene i capelli dietro  ) mi ha anche detto "vieni che te la faccio io"! C'è da dire che lei di me non si fiderebbe mai  Comunque, in realtà, non son certo professional, ma non son nemmeno poi malaccio  E' che a queste cose non dedico molto tempo: per dire, questa mia amica è precisissima in tutto ciò che fa, ma io ore per le unghie non le tollero  Sto scappando (oltre che per il tatuaggio sulle labbra ) anche dalla maschera con tanto di scrub facciale e massaggio. Per molti queste son "coccole", per me (al di sopra del quarto d'ora) torture


Di solito quando vado faccio tagliare e colore.
Ho ben che capito che la proprietaria è una bella volpe, però alla fine le ragazze le tratta bene, se han bisogno si prendono i loro permessi, le vedo serene.
Certo fa comodo risparmiare però... sti cinesi mi san da schiavi. Non mi piace molto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Aprile 2022)

Domenica ho provato il nuovo colore...Pink lady....
Beh diciamo...che si nota parecchio...
Secondo mia figlia è un fucsia fluo...
Ma ho già verificato che è una tinta che scarica in fretta...tempo un paio di lavaggi e l effetto...wow ... diminuirà visibilmente....
Ogni tanto una botta di colore ci sta!


----------



## omicron (12 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Domenica ho provato il nuovo colore...Pink lady....
> Beh diciamo...che si nota parecchio...
> Secondo mia figlia è un fucsia fluo...
> Ma ho già verificato che è una tinta che scarica in fretta...tempo un paio di lavaggi e l effetto...wow ... diminuirà visibilmente....
> Ogni tanto una botta di colore ci sta!


Anni fa facevo il rosso beaujolais della testa nera
Era stupendo con i riflessi viola 
Costava 16000£ e lo trovavo solo alla upim 
Dopo due lavaggi era una chiavica 
Alla fine per disperazione feci la tinta nera


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Anni fa facevo il rosso beaujolais della testa nera
> Era stupendo con i riflessi viola
> Costava 16000£ e lo trovavo solo alla upim
> Dopo due lavaggi era una chiavica
> Alla fine per disperazione feci la tinta nera


Ti dirò io a breve ...
Tanto al max li ridecoloro...
Ormai...sono meglio di una parrucchiera


----------



## Carola (12 Aprile 2022)

X me andare dal parrucco due palle così ma vado perché ne ho un po' bianchi e non ho ne manualità ne voglia di fare a casa 
Però nn la vivo come una coccola anche fare piedi e mani mi rompo anche se poi mi paice essere curata


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Aprile 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> fare piedi e mani mi rompo anche se poi mi paice essere curata


Adoro farmi fare la pedicure...ma mi rompo poi ad aspettare che lo.smalto asciughi...
Ma poi...ho dei piedini deliziosi...


----------



## ivanl (12 Aprile 2022)

la tinta alla moglie la faccio io, di solito


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> la tinta alla moglie la faccio io, di solito


Che bravo!!!
Ma ha i capelli lunghi?
Se si complimenti!
Non è facile applicare bene la tinta...


----------



## ivanl (12 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Che bravo!!!
> Ma ha i capelli lunghi?
> Se si complimenti!
> Non è facile applicare bene la tinta...


lunghi e ricci


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> lunghi e ricci


Cazz sei Aldo Coppola?


----------



## ivanl (12 Aprile 2022)

anni di pratica, non ci vuole poi molto...basta un pò di tempo e di attenzione


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2022)

Da giovane per un breve periodo mi sono fatta bionda. Biondo scuro cenere. Usavo prodotti professionali.
 Ma era una schiavitù. E poi sto meglio mora... brunetta.


----------

